# Pus in eye



## Bogart (Oct 9, 2010)

My cockapoo's right eye has a pussy discharge, just started today. It doesn't seem to bother him and I'm hoping it's not too serious. Anyone else experience similar problems with their cockapoo?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Could be conjunctivitus. Is the white of the eye red and is the discharge pale yellow? When Flo got conjunctivitus we got eye drops from the vet and it cleared up within a day or two. I was also told not to take her to puppy/training class with other dogs as it is easily passed on to other dogs.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

dont know if this is just a uk brand but i just use optrex infected eye on my girls


----------



## Bogart (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, the white part of his eye is reddish and it's pale yellow pus... he was at the dog park a couple days ago, I assume he caught the infection there. I'm using Polysporin antibiotics to treat it... it's an adventure getting the eye gel in his eyes! Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

One easy was to treat a dog is to make him sit in a corner facing out, you over him with your legs on either side of him, holding him in place as the wall keeps him from backing up. Then lean over and pull up his muzzle while slightly squeezing it to keep the dog from head tossing. After each eye, treat him lavishly. Just to make it even better in his mind, do it right before his daily walk. 

I hope it clears up soon!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

My experience with kids (I am now assuming that everything is EXACTLY the same as it is with kids- it seems to be true so far, even down to buying bodysuits/onesies!) is that if there is only pus, then don't worry too much, it's the redness in the white of the eye that shows conjunctivitis.

One weird tip from a health visitor was to get a little bit of the shampoo water in the infected eye when they're in the bath (making sure it's nice, gentle baby stuff, of course!), so you could try that, if you dare.

Oh, and the other tip was to get breastmilk in the eye. Perhaps dealing with babies *is *a bit different after all.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Now then where to get the breast milk lol .. any wet nurses around x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Now then where to get the breast milk lol .. any wet nurses around x


ahaha I have never heard that one...


----------

